# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Ζητείται κρεμά για νεοσσούς.

## demis

Ζηταω να μου χαρισουν λιγη  κρεμα για νεοσσους καθως ο αρσενικος μου κοκατιλακος αρχιζει να ταιζει λιγοτερο τωρα που τα μικρα ειναι 15 ημερων, Ταιζω κι εγω αλλα εχω πολυ λιγη κρεμα θα κρατησει λιγες μερες ακομα (αφου ταιζει και ο αρσενικος) Πηγα την περσμενη ευδομαδα σε πετσοπ που ειναι το μοναδικο στην πολη μου που φερνει και αυτη τη φορα δεν ειχε και παρολου που ειμαι "καλος" τους πελατης παντα οποτε ζηταω να μου φερουν κατι λενε θα το φερω και με γραφουν μη πω που. Αμα εχει καποιος που το εχιε μεινει και δεν την χρειαζεται ας μου πει.

----------

